# Terminology



## bobgaggle (Dec 10, 2013)

There are some linguistic trends in my company that make me grit my teeth when I hear them, and I'm wondering if this is a common thing.

Many people will use the word 'in' to mean 'on'. Example: "move in stage a little bit so you're closer to center."
I've also heard 'in' to mean 'wing'. Example: "Exit left in 2," or "You enter from in 3." as opposed to,"exit through wing 2"

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 10, 2013)

Nope. To me 'in' is a direction for the fly system. Are they abbreviating "entrance 2" by saying "en 2" ?


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 10, 2013)

bobgaggle said:


> ...Many people will use the word 'in' to mean 'on'. Example: "move in stage a little bit so you're closer to center."...


Wrong, just wrong. "Move ONstage" means to move toward center. "Move OFFstage" means away from center.


bobgaggle said:


> ... I've also heard 'in' to mean 'wing'. Example: "Exit left in 2," or "You enter from in 3." as opposed to,"exit through wing 2"...


"In 1", "In 2", has existed since the at least the Wing and Drop era of the Italian Renaissance. Especially popular during Vaudeville, and used today primarily in musical theatre and dance. See wiki entry in-one.


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 10, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> "In 1", "In 2", has existed since the at least the Wing and Drop era of the Italian Renaissance. Especially popular during Vaudeville, and used today primarily in musical theatre and dance. See wiki entry in-one.


Today I Learned.


----------



## bobgaggle (Dec 10, 2013)

Good to learn


----------

